# What are some quick/easy options for getting more hp out of a cs turbo?



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

I hear its easy to get 200+ hp out of the 5 cyl turbos.... so.... 
Whatdya gotta do specifically?


----------



## fivebanger (Mar 20, 2007)

buy a chip/wastegate spring. bam .. you've now got 220hp. done deal. 
>>Emanuel


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (fivebanger)*

70hp just from that?!


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (EURENN)*

There are a couple of ways to go about upping the boost on these cars.
A good chip is the best bet IMHO. 
Get a QLCC chip if you're on a budget or check out Intended Acceleration, 2 Bennett, etc if you have money to burn.
Yes, it will give you about a 60hp increase if you get a 12psi(1.8 bar absolute) chip.
Steve


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Angry)*

Awesome. Thats what I needed to know. I am willing to spend a bit on a chip. Its always worth it. Thank you guys.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (EURENN)*

Wow, i just reviewed a few of those brands. That is unbelievable for that kind of power. Less than $600 for over 230 hp is incredible. Id spend the same just for a chip on my c230k coupe for only 20 hp. I'm loving audis right now


----------

